# Signature Competition/SOTW 16 (Week Ending February 9th, 2009)



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*
SOTW 6 (Sept. 26, 2008) Winner: *Plazzman*
SOTW 7 (Oct. 3, 2008) Winner: *Chuck8807*
SOTW 8 (Oct. 10, 2008) Winner: *Steph05050*
SOTW 9 (Oct. 17, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 10 (Oct. 24, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 11 (Nov. 10, 2008) Winner: *KryOnicle*
SOTW 12 (Nov. 24, 2008) Winner: *MJB23*
SOTW 13 (Dec. 12, 2008) Winner: *MJB23*
----------



Here we go with our 16th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

This edition will run until Feb 9th, and the voting will be up the 10th and 11th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *10*
Theme: *Ancient warrior(s)* ( a troyan warrior, the spartans at war,legendary warriors, a roman legionaire , akilles, crusaiders etc... you get the point :thumbsup: ) 
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *9/02/09 at 3:00 pm EST*

----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes:*

The winner receives 10000 credits.

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.










----------


Participants:

1. *Norway1*
2. *ToeZup*
3. *Steph05050*
4. *Toxic*
5. TraMaI
6. *D.P.*
7. Chuck8807
8. *Superman55*
9. 
10.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll take the #2 spot. I have a good idea for a theme.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

in........


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

in me to


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

is it just me or does heath ledger pop up on every fcn picture when i search for pics


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHA, I hear you Norway.

Well mine is now done. Pretty happy with it. The warriors initials are S.T. that is all...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm down. This time I actually have time instead of pulling something out of my ass in 20 minutes. IM COMIN FOR THAT BELT!!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im excited i know exactly who im doing...cant wait to get started on it


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in ladies....and Steph I swear to God if f**kin brad pitt is in it i'm gonna flip!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hhahaha howd u kno? lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> hhahaha howd u kno? lol


Cuz I know you and your little obsession, and then this ancient warrior thing...let me guess...Achilles? Lol.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Cuz I know you and your little obsession, and then this ancient warrior thing...let me guess...Achilles? Lol.


of course.....i guess it was a given with me of who i am doing lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph Brad Pitt is not a warrior and I swear to god if you do a sig with him in it I WILL ban you.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> of course.....i guess it was a given with me of who i am doing lol


Yea...i'm going to be honest. I wanted to do that, but I'm gonna do Hector now lol. I just love that movie.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Other then that fight scene between Achilles and Hector that movie was complete garbage.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Steph Brad Pitt is not a warrior and I swear to god if you do a sig with him in it I WILL ban you.


Achilles is okay for this contest though....norway even said Achilles he just spelled it Akilles lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> Achilles is okay for this contest though....norway even said Achilles he just spelled it Akilles lol


Yeah but I say he isn't. You can do anyone but Brad Pitt or Achilles.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Achilles is highly referenced as being the greatest warrior in the Iliad and many other famous literature references...he is 100 percent eligible for this contest and u kno..ur just jealous of brad pitt lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol if you say so. 

Don't mind that sound you hear off in the distance it's only the banhammer.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

u just wish u looked like this









i can easily see why u would be jealous


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHAHA, this thread is better than andy stand up show i've been to and I didn't have to spend $20.00 to get in.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> Achilles is okay for this contest though....norway even said Achilles he just spelled it Akilles lol


its spelled like that in norwegian. when i write fast i sometimes forget to translate names. 

ps. mjbish and wise.... u guys in or what ?



Steph05050 said:


> u just wish u looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he looked like that im pretty sure he'd get beat-up on the subway :confused02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Right now i'm not in. That might change later on tho.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> its spelled like that in norwegian. when i write fast i sometimes forget to translate names.


oh ok i got ya


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

ill make something before friday night


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Ill make one. I guess im in 9th spot then?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I have the artistic talent of a retarded guy with no arms.  So, no Ill sit this one out.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Where do we turn in? In this thread?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Superman55 said:


> Where do we turn in? In this thread?


Yea, you can post it here when you're done and we get enough people to sign up.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I am loving your Jon Jones sig D.P.

I need to put a new one together.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Oh ok, here my submission then.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> I am loving your Jon Jones sig D.P.
> 
> I need to put a new one together.


Thanks Toez, that square on the right was animated before, but I didn't know we couldn't use those on the forum, whooops lol.

And nice entry Superman


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I saw it when it was animated, sick. Looks great either way though.

Here is my submission.

It's General Sun Tzu. He is the author of The Art of War. An ancient warrior no doubt. He even rocks the Toez. hahaha


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well u all knew id do brad pitt so here it is lol










sexy achilles...hmmm them blue eyes...well i enhanced them but still sexy lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well looks like it's ban time steph.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

NOOOOOO...ill give ya a il something if ya dont


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

N00dz or ban


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine :


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

am I still able to sign up?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> am I still able to sign up?


nope. we already started submitting


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work everyone.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine i dunno how i feel about it


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's mine:
















-


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's mine I was gonna do something else but I just forgot all about it.


----------

